# Windows Live Mail Error Message



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

Whenever I start Windows Live Mail I get an error message after the mail is delivered that states

"There was an error when attempting to connect to the Windows Live Calendar service. If the error persists, check to see if there's an upgrade of Windows Live Mail available or contact a service representative."

Also, the calendar is not opening when I click on 'calendar'. I use a large box for the calendar pick that once showed events even without clicking but now shows nothing. And as stated, nothing happens when I click it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Run and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In the Add Remove Programs, scroll down to Windows Live, Right click it and choose_ Change_ or Uninstall. Choose to *Repair All Live Programs*. This will _not _remove any emails or calendars.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> Go to Start/Run and type *appwiz.cpl *and press enter. In the Add Remove Programs, scroll down to Windows Live, Right click it and choose_ Change_ or Uninstall. Choose to *Repair All Live Programs*. This will _not _remove any emails or calendars.


I can't find the Start/Run command. When I click the 4 windows icon at lower left, there is no Run command where I can type *appwiz.cpl *.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

lacoppari said:


> I can't find the Start/Run command. When I click the 4 windows icon at lower left, there is no Run command where I can type *appwiz.cpl *.


Just go to control panel then add/remove program.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

oscer1 said:


> Just go to control panel then add/remove program.


What program?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

When you get to add remove programs do what is posted in post 2


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

There is no Windows Live in the list.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Then wait for spunk.funk to come back to thread. He might have more ideas


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

..........to be continued.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

In Windows 10, right click the Start menu to get Run command.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

In Windows 10, In Program and Features, go to the left panel and click on *View Installed Updates. *In this list, look for Windows Live Essentials.


----------



## lacoppari (Apr 5, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> In Windows 10, In Program and Features, go to the left panel and click on *View Installed Updates. *In this list, look for Windows Live Essentials.


Windows Live Essentials is not present in the list.


----------

